# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month Changes - *PLEASE READ*

## Paul

Photo of the month winners will be featured on the forums home page for the month they win.

Thank you,

Paul

----------

Krispy, MatthewM1

----------


## Paul

Cheating on the Photo of the month contest will earn you a 30 day Ban from the forums.

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## MatthewM1

Does that mean I have to stop bribing voters?

----------


## Paul

Indeed lol

----------


## Heather

No wonder I never win, hehe :P. I forget to bribe.

In all seriousness though, it's only fair to the honest players.

----------

MatthewM1

----------


## Krispy

Bwa! Im happy you can see my pic. It looks alot better on photobucket and here than my phone. I have a$60 straight talk as my only connection to here.

----------

